# Oklahoma Police Shoot Inmate Who Took Detention Officer Hostage



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Great shot!






Oklahoma City, Oklahoma — The Oklahoma City Police Department released a video showing inmates drag, beat and stab a jailer before police shot and killed one who was holding a homemade knife to the jailer’s neck at Oklahoma County Detention Center on Saturday, March 27. According to officials, Oklahoma City police were called in after 34-year-old Curtis Montrell Williams, an Oklahoma County jail inmate, took a detention officer's keys, tied him up and took him hostage. Police said Williams then let out other inmates from their cells and then an inmate got ahold of the knife and stabbed the detention officer multiple times. Shortly after that, Williams got the knife again and held it to the officer’s throat as police arrived on scene. As police officers moved towards the bottom of staircase, two officer opened fire and fatally shot Williams. The detention officer was rescued and was treated for his injuries at a local hospital. Williams’ family is suing the police department, saying he acted in this way to bring attention to the conditions of the jail.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice shot.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Truck said:


> Nice shot.


Cool, calm, calculated and quick.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Yawn, yawn, yawn. Good guy recovering from his injuries and scum bag with a big hole in his head. Boring! I’m going to read the thread “ATV failure to show registration $250....it’s more exciting 😜😜

Glad the officer is ok.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

RodneyFarva said:


> Cool, calm, calculated and quick.


One handed while wearing a gas mask. Blah blam.


----------

